# Big power cheap 4WD cab



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks really nice. Power shift, too.

http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4991719921.html


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Neighbour got 13,500 out of her 8630 with less hours, also 4wd powershift.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Looks really nice. Power shift, too.
> 
> http://lancaster.craigslist.org/grd/4991719921.html


Maybe for the price it is ok. Will need new tires soon or now.


----------

